
London is top European city for tech investment - mikhailfranco
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2019/01/09/london-leads-european-cities-top-destination-tech-investment/
======
olliej
Was? I wouldn’t today - the benefit used to be access to the European market.
I’d probably go for Ireland these days if I was really hell bent on the isles.

~~~
growlist
I was wondering how long it would take for the compulsory muh Brexit.

~~~
mhh__
What universe are you living (Or perhaps leaving...) in?

Suggesting brexit has no effect or isn't worth considering in a business
decision is absolute lunacy

------
mikhailfranco
Better report and analysis here:

[https://www.uktech.news/featured/london-uk-top-european-
tech...](https://www.uktech.news/featured/london-uk-top-european-tech-
investment-tables-20190109)

